# IH Collectors 2011 Winter Convention



## ihcfan (Jan 17, 2011)

IH Collectors 2011 National Winter Convention, March 3,4,5 at the Holiday Inn, Columbus, Indiana. Thurs & Fri 8:AM - 6M, Sat 8:AM - Noon. Please search : "2011 IH Collectors Winter Convention" for info! (CEH)


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Wish i could be there


----------

